# DIY Sliding glass top



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

There is an old (2007) thread out there on another forum, which explains how to make a sliding glass top for a tank. If anyone is considering this:

1. Lowe's is not going to be carrying the plastic molding much longer; it is on clearance at 57 cents for an 8 foot length.

2. The above mentioned thread is short the first and last number of the item number. The Lowe's item number for the outside corner tile molding is: 0-1141511635-4

It can be cut with a utility knife to the length you need, just score it over and over until you get through it.

Due to the missing figures, it took me 2 trips to Lowe's, with 2 trips to Home Depot in between, to figure out what the heck it is I'm supposed to purchase, lol.

I do plan to paint mine black to match the tank before I glue it in. Then, as I am not an accurate measure person, I will haul the tank to the glass store and let THEM do the measuring.

Just thought this may help someone out there.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah these make great DIY tops very cheap and IMO work better then the hinged tops. I just took measurements they usually are good with cutting and you do have wiggle room, just subtract some for the space the trim takes up. If you have a HOB or something it can be a bit tricky but for airline and powercords there is a wide type of trim that you can attach and cut notches out of. I have some that have a corner cut out for clip on heaters and such which would work for filter intakes and out takes too. I also color my trim black with a sharpie usually. Since typically its white they do look silly and stand out on a black trim tank unless you turn them black. You could paint them or something but hey sharpies work and I'm lazy.


----------

